# 574 Post Graduate Research Visa - De Facto Partner (Same Sex)



## markier87 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi!

I'm Mark from the Philippines. I will be starting my PhD in Australia by June 2014 and I'm currently researching about the needed visa application. I found out that I need to apply for a student visa subclass 574 ( I'm eligible for SVP) but my concern comes with applying with a de facto dependent (same sex). I have searched some forums but they were all hetero couples with the same situation as I am.

So, I am asking for any expert advise or experienced advise about this. Some facts about my concern:

1) I met my partner last June 2011 and we started dating immediately after. Then we decided to live together by September 2011.

2) By Mar.2012, I had to leave for my MS studies (Korea). But our communication never stopped. I can prove it with Skype messages, Facebook messages, phone calls, text messages (quite expensive but worth it) and money transfer receipts (very often).

I already have some ideas on which documents to submit to support our application (from other couples who had almost exactly the same situation except for the fact that we are of the same sex).

I'm just worried that we will be separated again and I don't want that to happen. That's why I am really hoping that someone can shed some light on my concern. I would really like to celebrate our 3rd year anniversary together in Australia.

I know that he can apply for a separate student visa but that's another story and I am considering the cheaper option as much as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## markier87 (Sep 24, 2013)

markier87 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm Mark from the Philippines. I will be starting my PhD in Australia by June 2014 and I'm currently researching about the needed visa application. I found out that I need to apply for a student visa subclass 574 ( I'm eligible for SVP) but my concern comes with applying with a de facto dependent (same sex). I have searched some forums but they were all hetero couples with the same situation as I am.
> 
> ...


Anybody there who might want to comment on this? Any opinion or idea will be highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

